# The Broken City - RP



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

A city filled with crime and Killing~ ^^


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

*Avax stands in the room of an office building, at his desk. Various weapons are scattered about, papers being on the desk with names and numbers. His eyes read over the names professionally, his tail flicking behind him every once in a while. It's a rainy night*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

... (somewhere outside, in the streets)...

(Jin has just been through a series of bloodbaths after robbers, thieves and thugs picked on his bad side. His body is full of blood from the victims, and his Blade smells of their insides. The heavy rain is useless in cleaning off the stench. Jin's tail is full of scars, as it always is, after any fight. He hates it when his big and long tail is targeted so often for any sort of easy attack from behind to break his guard. And on top of that, it hurts like hell.)
(If only he had his Hammer with him, so he wouldn't have had to operate on all of them and make such a mess... After a near-impossible chase, Jin found himself in this strange city, not at all sure if the thief with his Hammer was anywhere to be found. The police aren't really of much help for his case, if at all.)
(After yet another day aimlessly and hopelessly wandering around, Jin is starting to get really sick of it and is just about to go back home when he's greeted by a bunch of gangsters that question him if he knows an Assassin-for-hire named "Avax". Jin isn't really fond of answering with just words, and the bloodshed is demonstrated right in the public, much to the citizen's horror, with Jin being the last one standing, over the corpses that he just used to mop the ground earlier. After putting them down to rest in pieces, Jin finds a visit card with the name "Avax" and the address of his office in this city. He decides to check the place.)


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

*I stand up and stretch, having a white shirt on and slim fit jeans. I walk outside of my room, the outside of the room being dark, shadows fromthe outside leaking into the room, the sounds of cars and people talking coming in as well. I just stand there, looking out* Where did tifa go. *rolls my eyes* damn sergal probably out contract killing more


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

(After another hour walking under the rain, which really is like adding salt to the wounds on his body, Jin finally makes it to the address on the visit card.)

... (inside the building, outside Avax's room)...

JIN - (after taking a quick shower, now all cleaned) This must be his place... hope he can help me, or else I'm stuck... (knocks the door)


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

*my ear twitches as I walk down the hallway, the boards under me creaking slightly as I put my hand on the door knob and open it, seeing you standing there, smelling freshly clean too* Oh. Hello. Can I help you?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

JIN - I'm looking for someone named Avax... (shows him the visit card)


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

*I smile and give a little bow with my head* that's me. What do you need me for though? *i cross my arms a bit* I'm just a washed up contract killer.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

JIN - I dunno... anyone that can help me find the thief that stole my Hammer would be perfect. She was dressed in a black outfit with a hood and a mask that covered her face, and a cloak that hid her tail. It was the only clue I got to tell that she was a Leopard, due to the white fur with black markings, but... that's all. As for my Hammer, it's the tool I use to make weapons ; its handle is rather long pointy at the end, made of Gold and carved with Ivory, and its head is in a square shape, made of Ivory and carved with Ruby at the center. It's pretty big, not any sort of hammer that you'd use to nail something.


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

I think I know who your talking about. But we need help. It's free of charge too. I'm done with my buisness. I do it to help people *i motion toward my back room* c'mon I'll fill you in *I keep the door open for you, turning tail and walking back down the hallway, my tail wagginf behind me as I get to my office* I used to be a deadly killer. But still, I got it after all these years. We just need help from someone. I got just the person


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

JIN - Thank you a trillion times, man... so, where do we begin ?


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

Well first, my partner I work with is coming here soon. She will have a better idea on what to do. I do, but not as good as her. She knows, pretty much everyone *i take a seat in my chair, my computer on and to a file with a bunch of names* she'll be here any minute. Word of warning *chuckles* she doesnt care. She's a tad bit insane and will act as she pleases. I'm not talking combat wise. *sighs* you'll see


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

JIN - I'd be happy for a thousand years to get my Hammer back... but... (he sounds rather nervous now) if you used to be an Assassin, and she's your "slightly-insane" partner that acts as she pleases... how can you make sure she won't mess things up ?


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

We don't. *smirks* but we don't ever fail. I assure you when she is around, nothing ever fails. *I hear a knock at the door and my ear twitches* oh that must be her n- *the door opens and, standing there is a shortish sergal, the fur purple and her wearing leather clothing* hehe~ hi Avax! *i roll my eyes* heyyyy tifa..


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

JIN - (remains silent so as not to be rude)


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

*tifa sits right down on my lap* oh I hope there's a reason you called me here~ *i blush a bit, my tail curling up and i exhale* uu-uh yes well..y-ya see. My freind here needs help tracking down someone *she pouts slightly and looks over at you, one of her eyes red and the other pink* hi sweetie~


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

JIN - (awkward smile) Uh... hi there ?... (looks at Tifa sitting on Avax) Should I leave you two alone fo' a while ?


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

*she shakes her head* pfft nah let's get down to buisness~ *she gets up and puts a hand on her hip* cha need hun? Oh please be what I'm thinking it is~ other wise, tell me


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

JIN - Well, how does "find the @$$hole that stole my sh** and beat the living sh** outta him" sound ?


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

Sounds great~ we can head out as soon as your ready *she says with a wink. I stand up wince a bit* ah..yeah sure. We can go. *tifa giggles and runs into the room* yay let's go! *i huff and run after her* let's go.once shes going, she wont stop. *you hear tifa laugh* (hey I gotta go to work. Brb okay?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

JIN - I'm starting to like this girl... not really, 'cause I've already had two wives already (chuckles)

((Yeah, sure, carry on, I'll wait))


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

(Doanother response on skype and I'll respondwhen I'm home okay?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

((Right then))


----------

